# 10g planted w/ 3 green tiger barbs...opinions?



## JCDrakeWFU (May 21, 2008)

new tank...cycling...plants, snails & ghost shrimp...wood & places to hide...

? is if I need to get a few more barbs to school properly and minimize nipping...?


----------



## JCDrakeWFU (May 21, 2008)




----------



## JCDrakeWFU (May 21, 2008)




----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Pretty fish. Should be in schools of 8 or more. Get about 3" long fully grown. Really need a 30 gallon or bigger tank to shine. If that's not possible, stick with what you have unless you get so many plants in there that you can't see the substrate. If you do that, you might be able to get another 2 or 3 in there in 6 months or so when the tank is well established. (Depending on filtration)


----------

